# Stunned/injured young wood pigeon UK



## Wirral01 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have an injured wood pigeon , looks young , it flew at window and stunned/injured itself , it appears to not be able to weight bear on one leg but it's wings open ok . It has not been able to fly since landing about an hour ago. I have put it in a ventilated crate on a towel with some dried mealworms in an outhouse away from predators . Any advice on where to take it on the Wirral or advice on what to do with it . Many thanks .


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing him. Hopefully he will recover soon and someone more expert than me will answer too soon. We found a baby acorn woodpecker who was stunned and after an hour or two he was fine and returned to mom and dad. But would make sure your bird is completely fine before letting him go.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Here is a wonderful UK link with resources to finding rescue centers, information on wood pigeons and what to feed and more. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm 

I will move your thread to the appropriate forum. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If you are on Facebook, please try the UK pigeon group 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

where there may be someone a reasonable distance from you.


----------

